# Has Anyone Seen Aida?



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Ha ha ha...did I even spell that right? Oh well...has anyone seen Aida? I heard it was really good!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

It is a great opera, unfortunetly i haven't seen it in real. But the story is orientical, exotic, BIG story and GRAND music.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I haven't seen it, but I would love too.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw it once, the one with Pavarotti.
It was horrible! I hate it! I'm certainly not a fan of Verdi! :angry: 
I don't like the exotic costumes also. The whole desert thing just doesn't work for me! :angry:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 28 2004, 10:24 PM
> *I saw it once, the one with Pavarotti.
> It was horrible! I hate it! I'm certainly not a fan of Verdi! :angry:
> I don't like the exotic costumes also. The whole desert thing just doesn't work for me! :angry:
> [snapback]729[/snapback]​*


You saw it with Pavarotti! I was so upset when he retired. I'm finally old enough that I can afford to go see him if he comes anywhere even remotely near the midwest and he went and retired. I love operas. Big music, big costumes, big singers  (Pavarotti,) bad plots! I would have loved to see that performance.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

War Memorial Opera House, San Francisco, 1981.
I think I was 5 then. I went with my Aunt. She loved it, but definately not me!  And my opinion's still the same after 20 over years.
U can still see it occassionally on TVs. They had it digitally remastered.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, not many 5 year olds are into opera! I think I would've been bored silly even if I were 10!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I wasn't mature enough long to go into opera. It took me rather a long time! With singing in generally i came in contact or better say i got love it really late, i am still exploring


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 29 2004, 01:56 PM
> *I wasn't mature enough long to go into opera. It took me rather a long time! With singing in generally i came in contact or better say i got love it really late, i am still exploring
> [snapback]764[/snapback]​*


I was in love with classical music from the time I was born to about 7. I listened to it 24/7 (my first opera was at Shea's; the Nutcracker.) Then I hated it and thought it was dorky. I liked rap/hip hop. I have NO IDEA what I was thinking. I got back into classical/jazz at 16. B)


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I was in love with classical music from the time I was born to about 7. I listened to it 24/7 (my first opera was at Shea's; the Nutcracker.) Then I hated it and thought it was dorky. I liked rap/hip hop. I have NO IDEA what I was thinking. I got back into classical/jazz at 16. *


Interesting journey!


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 30 2004, 04:13 AM
> *Interesting journey!
> [snapback]848[/snapback]​*


Yes--I enjoyed hearing about it, Quaverion.


----------

